# relationships on the road



## spiritonthemove

My wife and I are trying to get some feed back on offering relationship coaching on the road, for the RV community. My wife is a licensed clinical social worker, with a PHd in pastoral councling and mental health. She is also a certified Imago relationship therapist, I took that training along with her.We both are also in the process of becoming ordained multifaith ministers. We would like some feed back on how open the RV community would be to having relationship coaching at RV camps and resorts. We would also like some feed back on how full timers and those traveling with there families are handling any stress and disagreements while traveling.Your input will help us to decide to continue with this project or not.  Thank you


----------



## rlmurraysr59

relationships on the road

 Interesting idea.  I ran into a couple who said they pulled into a campsite and suddenly realized they were in a negative camping spot because they immediately started to argue.  They went to the office and requested another spot.  Of course, the couple were into crystals and other mood stuff which I consider to be a little wacked out.  But it was funny.

If you are talking about evangelizing in campgrounds I would think the best suggestion is to talk to some park managers and see how they feel about it.  If you are lead of the Lord to do this type of evangalism then by all means go for it.  But you have to realize that most of the people who full time are retired and in their "golden" years.  If they need your council the Lord will lead them to you.  It will be a "one day at a time" ministry and service that you are providing.  Most of them only stay in one spot for 14 days or less.

I guess the Lord will provide how open they are to your ministry.  The manager of the campground will probably have some say as to how open their facility is to evangelist.

Good Luck and God Bless!

RonSr

'02 Southwind 37U/Workhorse
'01 GMC Sonoma w/Brake Buddy

Ps:  I don't full time "Yet"!


----------

